# Yew Finish



## Dez (Mar 3, 2008)

I have been that Antique oil is the best finish to apply to Yew Boards to bring out the patina to its best.
Can anyone suggest a better alternative?


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

I don't understand what you are asking patina comes with age and the so called antique oil is an oil varnish mixture.

Jerry


----------



## Dez (Mar 3, 2008)

*Patina / age*

Thanks for the reply,
The Yew boards, are at least 30 years old since felling, so quite seasoned.
Mostly heartwood, little sap, I am looking to turn them into 
mantel/wall clocks but would like advice as to how to achieve the best finish.
Regards
Dez.


----------



## jerry (Nov 1, 2006)

I would use shellac.

Jerry


----------

